# Dentists



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

OK yet again I am in need of help.

We are in need of a good Dentist/Dental practice in the Silver Coast/Lisbon area. Quite happy to travel for the right one, quite happy for it to be private (we are used to this in the UK and to be fair it was an NHS Dentist that inflicted untold damage in the first place)

Anyone know of any they would be prepared to recommend.

Thanks in advance

Rob


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Dentists are private here, don't come under Portuguese NHS


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Rob,
I used these for a crown and they were quite good.
Smiling Center em Alfeizerão, Leiria, Portugal


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

If you had said half a crown, then that is quite good lol.


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

silvers said:


> Hi Rob,
> I used these for a crown and they were quite good.
> Smiling Center em Alfeizerão, Leiria, Portugal


Thanks Silvers


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

robc said:


> OK yet again I am in need of help.
> 
> We are in need of a good Dentist/Dental practice in the Silver Coast/Lisbon area. Quite happy to travel for the right one, quite happy for it to be private (we are used to this in the UK and to be fair it was an NHS Dentist that inflicted untold damage in the first place)
> 
> ...



Hi rob. We avve a brilliant dentist here in Rio Maior. Speaks perfect English. A regular visit costs 55 euros for however long it takes!! That includes a cleaning and scaling


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

siobhanwf said:


> Hi rob. We avve a brilliant dentist here in Rio Maior. Speaks perfect English. A regular visit costs 55 euros for however long it takes!! That includes a cleaning and scaling


Thanks Siobhan

Nearer the time I will pm you for the details if that is OK.

Rob


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Not trying to be a cheapskate here but, there is a dental practice in the Loureshopping centre that does scaling and cleaning for free!


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

silvers said:


> Not trying to be a cheapskate here but, there is a dental practice in the Loureshopping centre that does scaling and cleaning for free!


I understand what you are saying, given that my wife has just been through 24 months of sheer hell with Dental malpractice and all the associated costs with this, we are really looking for the very best as the costs will be met from the litigation payout.

Were we to be paying then I would carve her a new set and have done with it 

Appreciate your help

Rob


----------



## TAO22 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi Rob,
One of my personal friends is a dutch dentist... who speaks perfect english and she specialises in both normal and holistic dentistry, particularly for patients who have had a bad experience elsewhere. 
I have to say, when I first met her, I also had had a terrible time at the hands of a dentist in the UK and was very reluctant.. so I know how off putting that experience can be...(it subsequently turned out my UK dentist was unregistered and he had harrassed several of his female patients...then did a runner from the practice never to be traced again!). 
Anyway, her dentistry and care are very unique and tailored to the specific needs of each patient both holistically and practically...her prices are also extremely good. She comes from a family tradition of dentistry and has clients travel to her practice here in the Alentejo from Lisbon and abroad so her reputation speaks for itself. I really hope she can be of help to your wife following her awful experiences....If you want the practice details then please feel free to PM me ...


----------



## rickster (Sep 20, 2016)

siobhanwf said:


> Hi rob. We avve a brilliant dentist here in Rio Maior. Speaks perfect English. A regular visit costs 55 euros for however long it takes!! That includes a cleaning and scaling


Hi Siobahnwf,
We are house sitting in Arrouquelas and have need of a good dentist. I see that you have recommended your Dentist in Rio Maior and wondered if you could give me the name and number.

Thanks

Richard


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

rickster said:


> Hi Siobahnwf,
> We are house sitting in Arrouquelas and have need of a good dentist. I see that you have recommended your Dentist in Rio Maior and wondered if you could give me the name and number.
> 
> Thanks
> ...


ORAL MAIOR
Just in from of the Theatre/cinema

Oralmaior-Centro Médico Dentário de Rio Maior Lda
Rua 5 Outubro 13,3º-E, Rio Maior
2040-275 RIO MAIOR
ask for Dr Paulo Deus. He speaks perfect english


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Phone number 243 995 888

ask for an emergency appointment. Happy for you to mention my name


----------



## rickster (Sep 20, 2016)

Thanks Siobahn,
That's a great help

Richard


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Sending you a PM


----------

